# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы >  Поблемы с операционной системой.

## Лойко

Мой компьютер полетел, проблемы и материнской платой, и с операционкой и тд..

----------


## yusez

Лойко, и куда полетел твой компьютер? На отдых в арабские эмираты?

----------


## murlok2

И чем же мы тогда можем помочь, если проблемы и с материнкой и с операционкой) да к тому же проблем много бывает

----------


## coldwish20

Может стоит обратится к спецам? могу посоветовать этот сайт http://www.zeltelecom.com .

----------

